# Tree Turning Brown



## DarcieMc (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello - I am new to this site and to tree care. I have an evergreen tree that was doing great and then my husband used weed n' feed on the lawn and now my green tree needles are turning brown. The tree is some variety of spruce - planted last year. I am not sure if the weed n' feed has anything to do with it - however, I cannot find any other reason. Is my tree going to die? Thanks in advance for any advice/comments for this newcomer. By the way this is a very nice website/forum.


----------



## Lumberjack (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Darcie! Welcome. 

I am a tree care lite weight but I can offer some help.

Is there any way you can get us pics of the tree? Several pics from different angles and how it lays in the landscape would be nice.

I wouldnt think that weed n' feed would kill it directly if used per the instructions (unless it says stay away from trees). Lawn fert. is rarely good for trees and no doubt it plays a part in the trees health one way or the other. What are the ingredients in weed n' feed? (It should say on the label).

Pics will be a big help in helping you.


----------



## DarcieMc (Jun 14, 2005)

*Thanks - I'll try getting pictures*

Thank you - I'll try getting some pictures and finding out exactly what weed n' feed he used. I'll be back in a few days...Thank you for your suggestions...Good night!


----------



## Lumberjack (Jun 15, 2005)

G'night mam.


----------



## rbtree (Jun 15, 2005)

hi Darcie, I'm a Seattle based arborist...


The two things that affect spruce in this area are mites and winter aphid...

Try shaking a branch over a white surface, like paper, and look for tiny moving gremlins...that would be mites....treatable by a reputable spray service. Aphids,ifi they were present, would be long gone....as well, I don't see them that often.

If any new and outer foliage is browning, that would not be a good thing...would mean a bad insect infestation, or fert damage. If it is just inner lower foliage, that is very normal with spruce..and is likely one of the insect issues, or normal from the tree's density causing the needle dieback.

With a young tree, there is a good chance that the fert/herbicide could cause problems. If it did, it may be too late to do anything...but perhaps careful removal of some soil, and replacement would help, as well as thorough watering. Also make sure it is not planted too deep.


----------



## DarcieMc (Jun 23, 2005)

Thank you rbtree -- I'll check for the little critters too - we've had plenty of rain lately. Fert damage came to mind when the new beautiful green growth turned a dull dark green and then brown (with some green still). With all this rain the new growth should still be abundant. Doesn't sound good.


----------



## DarcieMc (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey, I've got bright green new growth popping out on lower branches! I didn't see any bugs - so I am thinking it must have been the fertilizer. 

Thanks - again!


----------



## arboromega (Jun 29, 2005)

darcie, if your turnaround on the color was that quick it may have been just natural leaf drop. especially since you now seen bright new growth. most evergreens do have a drop ove older foliage in the late spring. this would be your best bet as the insects would be interested primarily in the new growth and a fertilizer burn would have an effect on the entire tree and last beyond one month. hope this helps.


----------



## bushman (Jul 1, 2005)

how about leyland cyps.saw about 10 trees losing needles like crazy.and its july ,maybe mites, drought ?I have seen more problems with leylands the last few years.ithink they are a little over used.


----------

